# Echos



## kaydlady (Jul 28, 2008)

Can anyone direct me to some materials on coding Echo's? My office is having a few issues determining when to use 93303 for congenital echos and 93308 limited and/follow-up. I am aware of when to use 93308 for limited but what determines it as a follow-up? Our coding supervisor feels that as long as all of the components are there for a full echo, we should bill a 93307.Also,when to use a 93321 for a limited doppler. Is there something that gives some guide lines for what indicates a 93303? I have been to the ICAEL site and didn't find what I needed. (Our office is on the physicians side).


----------



## kusuma (Jul 29, 2008)

*Echo Cardiography*

Hi,

In case of an echocardiography;
1) 93303 - can be used if the cardiography is complete (2D and M Mode examination of the anatomy and functional evulation of lt & rt atrium & ventricles, aotic, mitral, tricuspid valves, pericardium, may also involve pulmonary veins & artery & valve & IVC)
             - Approach is Transthoracic
             - Indication is Cogenital Cardiac Anomalies
Only when all these 3 criteria are met can we use this code.

2) 93304 - Approach is Transthoracic
             - Indication is Cogenital Cardiac Anomalies
             - Any one of the above mentioned (in 93303) structures are not assessed

3) The structures assessed remains the same in 93307 & 93308 but the indication is not congenital cardiac anomalies.

If its a follow up then an attempt to evaluate all the structures is not done.

Not too sure with regards to 93321 though.

Thanks & Regards,
Dr Kusuma.


----------



## kaydlady (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank You! that really helps a lot!  and thanks answering so quickly.


----------

